# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Το National Geographic On Demand δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο στην υπηρεσία του Vodafone TV

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από 30/09/2022 η κατηγόρια National Geographic On Demand δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμη στην υπηρεσία του Vodafone TV. Οι συνδρομητές μπορούν να βρουν όλο το περιεχόμενο National Geographic μέσω του Application Disney+ και από τα κανάλια National Geographic, που παραμένουν διαθέσιμα στο μενού του Vodafone TV. Επιπλέον υπάρχει και η υπηρεσία Replay που δίνει τη δυνατότητα να παρακολούθησης του περιεχόμενου έως και επτά ημέρες μετά τη προβολή του.

Οι συνδρομητές μας μπορούν να συνεχίσουν να απολαμβάνουν περιεχόμενο μέσω της εφαρμογής Disney+ αλλά και περισσότερες από 2500 ώρες αποκλειστικού περιεχόμενου μέσα από τον μεγαλύτερο On-Demand κατάλογο, το σπίτι της ΗΒΟ, με ειδικά αφιερώματα, αποκλειστικές πρεμιέρες, πάνω από 40 κανάλια για όλους, blockbuster ταινίες και τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες στην ιστορία της τηλεόρασης.

----------

